# Appreciate Links To Favorite On-line Articles



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Got some free time coming up, like to get more research under my belt.

I appreciate any leads.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I presume you are familiar with these....

Michele Cuoccio Russian Watches

Russian Times

Pobeda movements


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I presume you are familiar with these....
> 
> Michele Cuoccio Russian Watches
> 
> ...


Great sites thanks!!!!!


----------

